# what to paint wheel hubs with ?



## MrLOL

I know this isnt strictly a cleaning question, but its wheel and tyre related so i thought id post it here !

Im showing rust spots on my wheel hubs, which are making them look a bit tatty. Ive seen people paint them all the time, whats the best paint to paint them with ?

and should any special prep be done beforehand ?


----------



## steveo3002

a good clean and sandpaper/wire brush

depends how much you want to spend on paint..alot of folk use hammerite , or spend more and get por15 or rustbullet


----------



## ANDY GTR

i did mine with standard car paint used an etch primmer then normal primmer and then paint and laquer (etch primmer gives the primmer something to stick to) hope this helps :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN

used hammerite 14 years ago when i first passed my test and still buy and use it today :thumb::thumb:


----------



## dubnut71

I got a spray can of smoothrite from Halfords and it did the job a treat!!:thumb:


----------



## Jim W

.....it doesn't matter if paint gets onto the disc, does it? I've seen photos where they're covered in silver paint, but, I guess it all rubs off after the car is used


----------



## shiny_cougar

haha, it does mate!!! It will ruin the pads... I have always found the best way is to sand as mentioned above and then clean with brake cleaner and then use hammerite smoot from the tin, as it's much easier to control where the paint goes!!!


----------



## dubnut71

Jim W said:


> .....it doesn't matter if paint gets onto the disc, does it? I've seen photos where they're covered in silver paint, but, I guess it all rubs off after the car is used





shiny_cougar said:


> haha, it does mate!!! It will ruin the pads... I have always found the best way is to sand as mentioned above and then clean with brake cleaner and then use hammerite smoot from the tin, as it's much easier to control where the paint goes!!!


I am kinda 50/50 on this, I wasn't too careful and after a good heavy braking session nothing remained on the pads and performance wasn't impaired?


----------



## littlejonnie

i used hammerite satin black engine paint from halfords worked great just wired brushed it frist then used red caliper paint for the brake caliper both are high temp paints so are fine and brushed them both on with thin brushes much better than messing with spray i had all four wheels off painted and back on in about an hour--- hour an half


----------



## Rich

Another vote for Hammerrite here, I would not get to much on the discs as it will contaminate the pads.


----------



## chrisibiza

Can anyone put up a link on a website to the hammerite paint i would need to paint my rear brake drums?! I would need silver or grey paint. 

There are so many different types of paint im not sure which i need.


----------



## gt5500

Few points to add, when you spray the hub do not get paint on the face where it mates with the wheel. It will cause the wheel to stick to it and also as its a machined mating face it should be spotless with no rust and definately no paint, anyone that understands cars or engineering will understand why. It can take something as small as a piece of rust to put a wheel out of alignment by enough to cause vibration, remember if the wheel is out 1mm at the centre its a lot further at the outside edge. The other point to add is that it is not advisable to get paint on the disc, the pads will remove it but some will get bonded to the pads and in some cases due to the heat involved it can get fused into the disc(discs are generally cast iron, when hot certain contaminents can actually become part of them).


----------



## Refined Detail

chrisibiza said:


> Can anyone put up a link on a website to the hammerite paint i would need to paint my rear brake drums?! I would need silver or grey paint.
> 
> There are so many different types of paint im not sure which i need.


You just need the bog standard straight to rust Hammerite in the blue tins "smooth finish" paint from the likes of B&Q, Homebase etc.


----------



## chrisibiza

Got sorted today in halfords thanks!!

Just need to find the time to do it now.


----------

